# What's the distance between kitchen countertop & the bottom of a wall cabnet?



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

The post title says it all---Is the answer 18"? ---or can I make it 16"? --A helpful reply would be apprecated.  --Jaes.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

It generally runs between 18 and 19 1/2". Do you have a tall cabinet (Pantry)? This will dictate the height of your cabinets. If you have full freedom (No pantry) you can make it 16" if you wish, it will seem odd though, that 2" or so space missing can make it tight under there but easier for vertically challenged people to get into the upper cabinets


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Industry accepted standard is 18". You can make it what you want but be prepared to have a problem when you try to sell, and you CANNOT USE A SPACESAVER style Microwave. Your hood will also be too low. Plus you will discover the everything will be too low.:whistling2:


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Normal around here is 54" from floor to bottem of cabinet.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

:yes: :thumbup: 54" equals 18"


----------



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

*Thanks for the replies.*

Yes, I'll stay with the standard 18" ---I need room for microwave and blenders. ---the issues were twofold: (1) short, college-age, female tenants. And ---(2) When I put a 6" high range hood 24" above a 36" high range---and I put a 15" high wall cabnet above the 6" range hood---the top of the 15" wall cabnet ends up being 45" above the range & counter top. -----NOW, if I line-up the top of a standard 30" high wall cabnet with the top of the 15" cabnet that is above the 6" range hood----that puts the bottom of that 30" wall cabnet, 15" above the counter top. MY big problem is that I can not get a 18" high wall cabnet to go above the 6" high range hood---It's complicated --special order$$$ involved. I'll keep the 30" high wall cabnets 18" above counter top --and work-out a 3" spacer to deal with the range hood cabnet.. ---Hey, I very much appreciate the discussion. Thanks, Jaes.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

the bottoms of the 30' cabs are set at 18", you put a 15" cab above the stove set even with the TOP of the 30" cabs, then the vent sits under that 15 the vent fan never hangs below the 18" level.It will be a few inches higher than the 30's giving clearance above the stove for big pots. This is the standard. IF you want to use a Spacesaver Micro then you use a 12" cab in place of the 15


----------

